# Roxi has changed so much!



## Roxi Girl (Nov 28, 2009)

My groomer thinks she is going cafe au lait... she is SO much lighter than when she was brought home 11 months ago. Look!

*9 Weeks:*



















*6 Months:*










*1 year (today):*


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Wow she looks so different! Looks like she went from black to chocolate.


----------



## Roxi Girl (Nov 28, 2009)

No, she was never black... the first two pics are VERY bad. Here is a better one of her at 9 weeks:


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow! That's such a change!!!I like her markings


----------



## Roxi Girl (Nov 28, 2009)

I've been trying to figure out what she is turning into. My groomer says cafe au lait, a breeder says possible sable with a melanistic mask... I don't know!

I love her though, she is unique!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

she looks like a watter spanial we had at the kennels a couple of months ago, the same dark eyes and light coat.


----------

